# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Acne vlekken

## braghoen

Hallo 

IK HEB AL HEEL LANG PUITJES VLEKKEN OP MIJN RUG.
KUNT U MIJ AANRADEN WAT IK KAN GEBRUIKEN OM ZE WEG TE KRIJGEN

HELP MIJ AUB

----------


## Nora

Kun je ze laten laiseren? Of ligt het aan je voeding? Heb je je rug eens laten zien aan een huidspecialist? Die weet vast wat je eraan moet doen. Ik heb vlekken in mijn gezicht. Heb al 2 verschillende cremes gebruikt wat niet echt werkt. Voor puistjes werkt bij mij om mijn lichaam te scrubben. Succes ermee.

----------


## sweetyke

> Hallo 
> 
> IK HEB AL HEEL LANG PUITJES VLEKKEN OP MIJN RUG.
> KUNT U MIJ AANRADEN WAT IK KAN GEBRUIKEN OM ZE WEG TE KRIJGEN
> 
> HELP MIJ AUB


Hallo ,
Ga naar je plaatselijke apotheek en vraag een acné lotion , de bedoeling is dat je deze 2 x per dag gaat aandeppen op je rug en dan nog een zalfje tegen acné derop doen , bv pangel 10 , normaal moet het na 3 dagen al heel wat beter zijn
veel succes ermee
greetsss xxx

----------


## LaBelleVita

Hej, 
ik ben 15 jaar en heb zelf ook al enkele jaren last van accne.
Vroeger had ik ook puistjes over mijn rug ! Het beste wat je kan doen is een lotion gebruiken, of een peeling die je huid reinigt. Ik kan je ook een bepaalde zalf aanraden, Acne plus van Widmer, die kan je bij de apotheek zonder voorschrift krijgen. Maar ik kan je niet beloven dat alles er mee zal weggaan. Maar wees gerust, na een tijdje gaat het wel vanzelf weg, ik heb er zelf al lange tijd geen last meer van. Opeens gingen al mijn puistjes zomaar weg, en er staat geen enkel meer. Wat ook belangrijk is, is dat je je rug goed afspoelt en afdroogt als je uit bad of douche komt zodat er geen zeepresten meer in je huid achterblijven.

Veel succes ! 
Jana

----------

